# New 25RSS



## Aquaduct (May 30, 2004)

Hey folks, all your help came to fruition today. We picked up our new 25RSS (Reese Dual-Cam and Prodigy) and dragged her to the storage lot. My wife is furiously plotting our shakedown cruise (before the end of July when we go to Disney World). Towed the TT down I-66 taking care to stay at 65 and have at least one semi blow past me. Then got off on the local 4-lane over the Blue Ridge mountains that brought me home. Great tow. No problems. No hint of sway. I could feel the back end of the truck bouncing a little bit though, particularly on the chewed up right lane of 66. Nothing even remotely scary, but I'm going to work on loading it with the wieght as forward as possible and I think even that will calm down.

Found that the little storage bins on the outside of the TT are great for stowing all the towing gear, including hitch. I've got some of that rubber mechanic's tool box drawer liner that I'll put in the compartments to keep them from getting chewed up.

One question. Does anyone know how much wieght the upper bunk is rated to hold on that model? I could get the manual, but don't have the time right now. The guy who did the walk- through said he thought it was only 150 lbs. Seems low to me. It upset my wife because my daughter's going into high school and some of her friends (and eventually, her brother) are going to exceed that wieght limit soon if not already. The walk through guy said the weight limit was because of the small brackets used to attach one end to the closet. If that is true, I believe I can sacrifice some closet space and beef that area up pretty easily. Anyone have any experience with that?

Oh, and we sold our old popup in 3 days. Nice couple, a little younger than us, a 3 year old, and as excited as can be. They've been warned it's a slippery slope.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!

As for your question, I do believe the posted limit is 150# as well. I would think you could brace that up fairly easily too. Thicker sheet of plywood, perhaps some support poles (1"x1") in the corners would be a good start.

I would think the bunks could hold the weight of most HS students as long as they didn't bounce around a lot. You may find you need to brace the thin plywood sheets under the lower bunks as well.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I could feel the back end of the truck bouncing a little bit though, particularly on the chewed up right lane of 66. Nothing even remotely scary, but I'm going to work on loading it with the wieght as forward as possible and I think even that will calm down.


I've notice the same thing with my 26RS, and adding wgt to the front does help. I have the front passthrough loaded with 75' of water hose, 25' of 30AMP extension cord, 6-6x6 blocks of varying lengths, 8-2x12x14's, 6-2x6's in varying lengths, 6-5/4x6's in varying lengths, the rear slide support rails, stabilzer crank, awning hook, WDH lever bar, a 24" spirit level, an axe, a saw, and some smaller assorted hand tools. Oh yeah, I forgot, 25' of sewer hose, 4 folding chairs, and a dining fly.

Boy, if I ever have to empty that compartment, I'll be there a while.

Tim

Edited: I almost forgot, Congratulations!


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Way to go Aqua, had ours less than a month & still having dreams about it. Have fun, sounds like you've got a great setup.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Congrats on the new TT


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Way to go you picked the best model, 25rss. My oldest son is 16 and stands 6'3" and weighs 285# and my youngest son is 5'11" and weighs 180# , so far no problem. I thought I read that the bunks are rated for 250#, that this is a advantage over the Frontier which is rated for 150# but I could not find it in writing anywhere. I also have thought of beefing up the lower bunk support by having alum square tubing wielded into boxes to replace the wood supports. Can not do at this time seeing as how my wife has me on restriction from any mod's. Have fun with the new 25. Kirk


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Congratulations and welcome....

The 28BHS bunks are rated for 250 lbs.

Good Luck and Happy Camping!!!!

Kevin


----------



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

If the 28BHS bunks are rated for 250, and there is only two of them just like in the 25RSS, why would the rating be different? I might understand that if it was the model with the 4 bunks, maybe they would make them stronger or something. But the bunks in the 28BHS and 25RSS look identical.

I am going to have to call Keystone and get some clarification on this.

Oh, yeah, I'm the wife referred to in the top post. I have the brand new 25RSS! Going to plot the first outing.....Working on that today.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I believe I recall the bunks are rated for 250lbs.


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Hi Aquaduct!!

Congrats on the new TT. I have some encouraging news for you. We have a bunk model also and on the second night of our last trip, I got my choice of sleeping on the dining table broken down to a bed or the lower bunk. I'm 6'2 and 250# and that little dining table would have put me in the fetal position all night if I slept there.









I gently laid in lower bunk and not even a creak was heard. I slept fine all night long and the bunk held just fine. All my little rug rats had already scurried into the queen bed with mom before I even got in the trailer.

So---I'm sure you'll be ok and maybe beefing up the brackets will help.

Oh, the sacrafices a dad makes!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome and congrats on the new Outback! action


----------



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

Okay. Ahhh, I am feeling much better now. I just spoke with "Outback Andy" at the Keystone Outback division in Indiana.

He is the resident "Outback Specialist". He said the upper bunks are rated for 250 lbs. The lower bunk is rated for 350.

So there you go!!! Whooo Hooo!

Now I need to start a new thread on cool or must-have camping gear!!!

Oh yeah....Great news. I have our first outing planned. Got a reservation for 4th of July weekend (can you believe it???) at Elk Neck State Park in Maryland. It's on the Chesapeake Bay. Never been there before, but it looks lovely and is one of their most popular SP in Maryland, so says the Reservation rep. When I called, they had only one site left that was electric and could hold a 35 ft RV. I said, "I'LL TAKE IT!!!!"

Whoo HOoo! We're off!!!!!


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Chprout & Aquaduct,

I hope your experience with Reines was a good one. Perhaps we'll pass you sometime on I-66!

For our shakedown trip we headed to CountryWay in Luray. It is a small, quiet place and has a great pool for the kids. There is a Wal-Mart a few minutes away, so it makes for an easy trip to pick up all those things you forgot to pack!

We live just down the road in Warrenton, so drop a line if you have any questions. Welcome to the group!

Jim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome and Congrats!


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome to the family of Outbackers. I too have slept on the bunks (Top and Bottom) and I am 6'2" and 220#. We have only had our Outback for 6 weeks and have been on four trips. We tell everyone we are spending time at our lakehouse. The only thing is we get to chang the Lake everytime we go. Camping is great for the family and we never want to come home.

Congrats and let us know when the modding begins.


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

Congrats, and welcome to Outbackers. 
I to am 6'2" but I weigh 265#s and had to rest on the top bunk one night to keep an eye on the little rug rats that did not want to go to sleep, and I had no problems what so ever! Have many great times Outbacking!


----------



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

I am suffering from TT withdrawal. We got it on Wednesday, and pulled it to its new home in a nearby storage facility. It has a very nice, brand new paved spot, but I haven't seen it since Wednesday.

I need to go feed and water it though. I'm suffering withdrawals....


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

I know how ya feel, Don brought ours home last night


----------

